# Misty ate a bully stick I think......



## zippybossrock (Jan 12, 2008)

Yikes....I would probably go see the vet just to be on the safe side.


----------



## K9Lover (May 6, 2009)

The way I am reading this, she WILL eat, just not dog food? Could she just be waiting for "something better" and you are interpreting it to be a bully stick making her sick? 

If your Vet said to wait a day or two, and you trust your Vet, then I would make sure she drinks water, poops and pees like usual and will eat SOMETHING.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

I agree that if she is still eating something, drinking, pooping/peeing as normal, and full of energy, then I would wait. 

By the way, YOU ARE A GREAT DOG MOMMY!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I think your vets advice is good. Keep a very close eye on her and if anything changes be sure to call your vet again. My Caue swallowed a corn cob once and that passed just fine. (Pains me just thinking about it :yuck


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

Oaklys Dad said:


> My Caue swallowed a corn cob once and that passed just fine. (Pains me just thinking about it :yuck


Oh man, major ouch!!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Mine have swallowed the bully sticks and have been just fine. I would wait like your vet said.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Thanks you all! Ill wait and see..I just worry and Im kicking myself for even giving it to her in the first place...
Oakly's Dad...I cant even think about that..hurts too much! LOL


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

nixietink said:


> I agree that if she is still eating something, drinking, pooping/peeing as normal, and full of energy, then I would wait.
> 
> By the way, YOU ARE A GREAT DOG MOMMY!!!


Hugs Amy,

You know I know exactly how you feel. You are not a bad Mommy. If the vet thinks it's okay to wait a few days and she is doing all of the above, just keep her monitored. Did the vet say anything about her getting enough to eat? Maybe she has taken a dislike to her food? Maybe mix in something else to her food to get her to eat it? I need others to chime in here, as I don't want to give you the wrong advice and then have her testing you to give her people food/treats.

Keep us posted!
Ellen


----------



## Swanolck (Jan 17, 2007)

Oh those bully sticks. Daisy can eat a 12" one in about 30 minutes give or take. Amazing waste of money I think. Especially when I buy them in the store and they are $8 a piece....:doh:

I think you have been given good advice, I know it's so hard to just wait, but it will probably work out in the end. 

Keep us posted.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Ok, well just like a child when you take them to the doctor..they are fine..Misty just ate, drank and pooped.....so I guess the worry, the call to the vet, and posting were for nothing other than to make me feel better...I guess shes fine! Thanks youall for the advice and kind words. I will NEVER give Misty another bully stick again in my life!!


----------



## Farbauti (Jan 7, 2009)

Glad to hear she is feeling better. It's so hard just to wait and see what happens when there is nothing you can do.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Thank you...I know it sure is hard not to be able to do something!


----------

